# iPhone 4S wifi connection problems



## Markusfresh (Aug 18, 2012)

My iPhone 4S cannot find my wifi... And when it does find it has one bar or disconnects 5 seconds later. I really don't think this a software problem because I tried 5.1.1 and ios 6 beta 4. Both of them had sketchy wifi signals. My ipad and Xbox and laptop all connect to my wifi with no problems at all. 

One other detail, I recently got my iPhone 4S replaced. My old iPhone 4S had a depressed lock button, so I got it replaced. So I'm assuming they gave me a refurbished phone.

Any help would be great.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Take it back.

You know the problem isn't with your wireless network, and this device has never worked properly.


----------

